# DK45 Shuttle lever problem



## 2footroper

Hello, 
I'm new here to this forum. I have a DK45 which I bought new about 8 years ago. This tractor has been great. I bought the heavy duty loader and this thing has worked it's butt off. When I got on it about a week ago I noticed the shuttle lever was a little stiff in moving back and forth. I just attributed it to the cold weather and went on. Yesterday I got on the machine and found the shuttle lever is all but frozen in the reverse possition. It didn't feel like it was in the gear box but feels more like there is a bushing somewhere that might need some type of lubrication. Any direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## darthikemed

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 2footroper

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Napoleon_jf

I was wondering if you figured out the shuttle lever problem? My dk40 did the exact same thing in same order thanks for ur time


----------



## 2footroper

No I did not. What I did though is this. I have a landscape cultivator/rake that I use to work up my roping arena. I had the draft settings at 2. After this happened a couple of times I truned the machine off I then set the draft stops all the way to 0. I then started the machine up again and ran the draft controls all the way up and then back down. Since then I have not had an issue. I think one of the controll valves in the system must have gotten hung up a little and this freed it.


----------



## 2footroper

I sure wish someone would have been able to shed a little light on the problem though. I'm sure this is not an islolated issue.


----------



## ChrisK

Where the shuttle shift goes thru the top cover is notorious for binding some if the tractor sets awhile, use a good penetrating oil and spray it down as well as about half way up the shuttle shift rod in the steering column I believe there is a u-joint and another place that sometimes binds again spray it down and work it back and forth, if that doesn't help sometimes the detent ball on the shift fork itself gets trash under it and causes it to stick, if this is the case the top cover can be removed and cleaned up. There is no connection between the shuttle and the draft so not sure why that made any difference, Hope this helps


----------



## 2footroper

2footroper said:


> No I did not. What I did though is this. I have a landscape cultivator/rake that I use to work up my roping arena. I had the draft settings at 2. After this happened a couple of times I truned the machine off I then set the draft stops all the way to 0. I then started the machine up again and ran the draft controls all the way up and then back down. Since then I have not had an issue. I think one of the controll valves in the system must have gotten hung up a little and this freed it.


Hey I did find out the problem with the shuttle was a bushing/ nuckle under the front hood that needed a little spray of WD40 and that took care of the problem. The issue I was talking about here was a problem with the draft controlls on the 3 point. I had forgot about the shuttle issue until now.


----------



## ChrisK

What was the draft doing? Before you shut it off and moved the lever to 0?


----------



## 2footroper

When I would lift it to the up possition the hydrolics on the whole machine would pulsate violently. Enough so that the tractor would actually thump from the pulse. You could also see the main feed hose for the loader control bouncing. The only way to stop the pulse was to lower the draft controls. This happened in any position for the three point except the down position. It actually felt like the engine dropped a cylinder but it was not the case.


----------

